# possible to have too little stomach acid?



## 20637 (Dec 12, 2006)

If a person was taking a PPI (Prilosec, Protonix, etc) for GERD, and the person did not actually have GERD, what would be the adverse effects of the medicine? Wouldn't it be possible to not have enough stomach acid? I know this sounds nuts, but my gastro doctor has "unofficially" diagnosed me with GERD, but have to wait another week for my endo. I was on Prilosec, then Protonix, for a total of about a month, and my symptoms are just getting worse, not better! (I'm still getting some reflux) Thanks!


----------



## Judy22 (Oct 6, 2002)

That is what happened to me. My doctor kept increasing my dosage and I kept getting worse. I really feel that my reflux is cause by too little acid instead of too much. I am taking a super enzyme capsule after every meal and am feeling much better. Taking this supplement has also helped my IBS. This issue was discussed with my doctor who just looked at me.


----------



## madge (Oct 1, 2006)

Judy, did you ever have a endoscopy to find a cause for your reflux? Bluewillow, good luck with the endoscopy. It wasn't bad at all and I had been so scared. I slept through it. The doctor did find that I had some inflammation in my esophagus. I'm on one Prilosec a day. Have mild symptoms of reflux once or twice a week, but it's a quite a bit better than it had been four months ago. I hope your situation gets straightened out.


----------



## 20637 (Dec 12, 2006)

Thanks, Judy. You've definitely given me something to think about and I plan on asking my doc about it, if the endo doesn't show up anything. LIke Madge, I wonder too-- what did the doc say was causing your reflux?and Thanks, Madge. I look forward to feeling good again. I have one good day, then the next day I feel awful. Yesterday, I had the scariest of chest pain in my left breast, which went away after a lot of burping. My anxiety is getting to be worse than the reflux symptoms! Thanks again and take care!


----------



## Judy22 (Oct 6, 2002)

I had my first endoscopy in late 1999. My doctor found undigested food in my stomach. I had eaten twelve hours earlier. So he put me on Reglan to help move the food through. I had a severe reaction to this medication and was sick for several weeks. I had another endoscopy last July to check everything. The doctor said everything looked fine. I still have pain in my shoulder blade area and mild chest and stomach pain. Of course, after writing the post I had a set back. I wish I could understand exactly whatever is going on.


----------



## madge (Oct 1, 2006)

Hi Judy...Are you on any other meds for your symptoms?I'm on generic Prilosec once a day (in the morning) for reflux, and have been for 4 months. I still get mild symptoms every other day or so, unless I'm really careful what I eat. My pharmacist told me today that if I have problems toward evening, rather than taking a second Prilosec, I should just try 1/2 of a ranitidine tablet (generic Zantac) rather than an antacid. He says this works for him. I have some ranitidine on hand, since I'd like to get try to get off the Prilosec eventually and onto ranitidine instead. (May not work, though. It seems most of us have to be on a PPI longterm.)Anyway, I hope you're doing okay.


----------

